# how do a HR34 HR24 HD and RVU box connect



## imjustdave (Dec 28, 2011)

So im planning on getting a HR34 new 5 tunner box and a HR24 2 tunner and standard HD box. 1 tuner. This is going to be a all new install. 

Can someone explain and tell me how it will all be connected? 

Im thinking that it will be dish to via RG6 to the HR34... but how do the rest of the 2 boxes connect? cat 5 RG6 ? how about the basic tunner box? 

Im thinking Cat5 for the additional boxes but I remember reading that isnt supported So Im all lost. right now. 

Also I happen to have a RVU samsung TV.... How does that get connected up? and can I have 5.1 on a RVU tV?

Also I assume that I all 3 boxes will be able to start, play record, pause, transfer to other TV shows recorded on both of the DVR boxes? 

Also I have heard of DECA, SWIM, and a bunch of other terms, could you please, I hate to say dumb it down for me... but I dont know what it is yet so maybe a short discription for me. thansk


Again Thanks to everyone for your help !!!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The dish will feed to a splitter. One line from the splitter will go to a power inserter that will power the dish. Depending on the installer, he may choose to run a line from the power inserter to a receiver, or run a separate line for the power inserter. Both are ok. 

One coax line will go to each receiver. Cat 5 will not be used. 
You should contact DIRECTV and request an RVU install, so the installer will bring everything he needs. 

With an RVU install, the installer runs a coax line to the TV then uses an adapter called a DECA to translate that to a short ethernet run. 

All the boxes can play recorded content from the HR34, but the RVU TV will only see the HR34 and not the HR24. The HR24 and regular receiver will see everything. 

As for 5.1... I think so but I honestly don't know. The Samsung TVs support HDMI-ARC so if your AV receiver does as well you could feed that in and it would probably work. The AV Receiver in the same room as my Samsung TV does not support HDMI-ARC and the Samsung TVs only put out 2.0 audio over their digital audio out.

Did I get everything?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't have all your answers, but...
SWiM is a single coax solution that uses splitters to feed multiple receivers.
Since you're not exceeding 8 tuners, you'll get a SWiM dish.
DECA is a RF networking over coax which are part of the HR34 & HR24.
You'll be able to watch programs from any location, but there isn't any "transferring" between DVRs. Streaming may have been what you meant, but all recordings stay on the DVR they were recording on, and these are simple the server to other receivers/TVs
Not fully up to speed on the RVU TV aspect, so others that are will need to post.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As for 5.1... I think so but I honestly don't know. The Samsung TVs support HDMI-ARC so if your AV receiver does as well you could feed that in and it would probably work. The AV Receiver in the same room as my Samsung TV does not support HDMI-ARC and the Samsung TVs only put out 2.0 audio over their digital audio out.
> 
> Did I get everything?


Samsung's website is suggesting ARC will only do this from the TV tuner.
My Sony's optical is like this too, where it doesn't pass 5.1 from a HDMI input.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would love to be able to confirm that... the manual for my TV says that the optical out will only do 2.0 but it doesn't give that limitation for HDMI-ARC. My research shows this was a problem with some of the 2010 TVs but I've found nothing to say it's a problem with the 2011 (D-Series) TVs.

As I said my AV receiver doesn't support HDMI-ARC


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

I find it very odd that there are TVs that don't pass 5.1 on the optical out. I have 4 TVs and have never encountered this. 2 samsungs from 2006 and 2 songs from 2010 pass through whatever signal is sent in over HDMI regardless of its encoding too. 

Limiting this ability to the tuner input also makes no sense to me.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

drx792 said:


> I find it very odd that there are TVs that don't pass 5.1 on the optical out. I have 4 TVs and have never encountered this. 2 samsungs from 2006 and 2 songs from 2010 pass through whatever signal is sent in over HDMI regardless of its encoding too.
> 
> Limiting this ability to the tuner input also makes no sense to me.


There have been virtually NO TVs that pass 5.1 on the optical out, when the input is via HDMI. A couple of Toshiba models did this, but very few others. Are you sure you are not confusing 5.1 with the "synthetic" Dolby surround that your A/V receiver creates from the PCM that comes from the TV?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> There have been virtually NO TVs that pass 5.1 on the optical out, when the input is via HDMI. A couple of Toshiba models did this, but very few others. Are you sure you are not confusing 5.1 with the "synthetic" Dolby surround that your A/V receiver creates from the PCM that comes from the TV?


Just tried this on my Sony LED TV.
HR24 feeds Sony TV with HDMI. Also has an optical line to Sony Receiver (older model, no HDMI inputs).

Sony TV output feeds Sony Receiver via Optical only.

I can switch inputs on the Sony Receiver between the HR24 optical and Sony TV optical out and get 5.1 either way.

If this is "synthetic", how would I know?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Just tried this on my Sony LED TV.
> HR24 feeds Sony TV with HDMI. Also has an optical line to Sony Receiver (older model, no HDMI inputs).
> 
> Sony TV output feeds Sony Receiver via Optical only.
> ...


The Sony AVR should scroll in the display what the signal is after you change inputs.
My very old Sony has a blue light for 5.1, while my Sony XBR2 doesn't output anything over optical, if it changed from the tuner to a HDMI input.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There might be a display on your AVR that says it's receiving 5.1 or it's not.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There might be a display on your AVR that says it's receiving 5.1 or it's not.


Sony "typically" scrolls Dolby Digital 3/2.1


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I wasn't clear, my bad.
When I do the test, in both cases I do get the Blue Light and it does display Dolby Digital 3/2. Even with the HR24 to the TV, and TV optical to the Sony Receiver.

I trust that to be actual DD 5.1, not Simulated.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

NR4P said:


> I wasn't clear, my bad.
> When I do the test, in both cases I do get the Blue Light and it does display Dolby Digital 3/2. Even with the HR24 to the TV, and TV optical to the Sony Receiver.
> 
> I trust that to be actual DD 5.1, not Simulated.


Since that is the input signal, you can "trust" that.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

My input signal on the AVR shows Dolby Digital 5.1 for my HR20 and will show DTS Master HD or Dolby HD from my blu-ray player. This is from a 2006 Samsung DLP Optical Out.

My other Sony shows up as 3/2 Dolby Digital on my other AVR, but this is an older one and for blu-ray passes PCM (its decoded at the PS3).

I'm assuming by "synthetic" 5.1 everyone is referring to ProLogic II encoding right? Cause my AVR will switch to that when I am watching an SD show or show that is 2.0.


EDIT: This all being said, my AVR (Denon 991) seems to be magical. I can only assign Opt1 to one HDMI input. So I have the HR20's input use the TVs Optical Out. Somehow my blu ray player gets set to Coax1 though and will decode the DTS HD from it too. I have no coax inputs in use and just that one Optical In. I'm going to guess that the Optical In 1 and Coax 1 are parallel and the receiver does this because it can't assign an input to multiple outs. My only other explanation is that it can magically strip audio from the HDMI cable (which would make sense, but I don't believe that can happen due to HDCP).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

drx792 said:


> My only other explanation is that it can magically strip audio from the HDMI cable (which would make sense, but I don't believe that can happen due to HDCP).


I had a Sony AVR with HDMI for some testing, and it would "strip" the 5.1 off the HDMI once I found the right setting in their [stupid] menu.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I had a Sony AVR with HDMI for some testing, and it would "strip" the 5.1 off the HDMI once I found the right setting in their [stupid] menu.


Interesting, I'll have to read up on that then. Perhaps my Denon AVR does the same and has been ignoring my Digital Input Patch? If receivers can do this I don't see why HDMI-ARCs even exist then...

As for my second AVR, that is a Sony, and I may have stumbled upon a strip setting by accident. You are right, the menu structure on all of these units are ridiculous. Even the ones with on-screen GUIs can be horrid and unorganized.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

drx792 said:


> If receivers can do this I don't see why HDMI-ARCs even exist then...


"So far" its only use seems to be for the TV tuner output back to the AVR.
"It seems" the AVR is to be the control center, so ARC would mean all HDMI [single cables from each device] connect to the AVR, thus removing/reducing the cabling from earlier types.

For ARC to be "what it should" the TV makers need to include all the inputs to the TV to work with it. RVU and internet becoming part of the TVs means the makers need to have all of these work with ARC.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "So far" its only use seems to be for the TV tuner output back to the AVR.
> "It seems" the AVR is to be the control center, so ARC would mean all HDMI [single cables from each device] connect to the AVR, thus removing/reducing the cabling from earlier types.


Gotcha, I guess I'll be experiencing to see what my units are actually doing. (sorry I sent us off topic with this)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

drx792 said:


> Gotcha, I guess I'll be experiencing to see what my units are actually doing. (sorry I sent us off topic with this)


Every year the makers need to find some reason why we "must" go buy their new hardware.
HDMI 1.4 is starting to be exploited to control various devices. "press one button" and your blu-ray player powers up as you've selected the input on your AVR.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Every year the makers need to find some reason why we "must" go buy their new hardware.
> HDMI 1.4 is starting to be exploited to control various devices. "press one button" and your blu-ray player powers up as you've selected the input on your AVR.


Yeah I'm used to dealing with marketing like that. I have a live audio and sound design background and can't even count the amount of times that people have tried to get me to replace year old system components because they added something useless in.

I actually use hdmi control with my ps3. It lets me use my TVs remote to control my ps3 rather than buying a Bluetooth remote for it. Granted, this is not a feature I would go out of my way to get.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't think the Samsung RVU clients will use HDMI ARC for the audio to AVR connections. Samsung D series TVs send 5.1 DD and DTS audio via optical only; they pass audio from DLNA sources as well as OTA, so I don't see that RVU should be any different.


----------



## denpri (Aug 9, 2009)

imjustdave said:


> So im planning on getting a HR34 new 5 tunner box and a HR24 2 tunner and standard HD box. 1 tuner. This is going to be a all new install.
> 
> Can someone explain and tell me how it will all be connected?
> 
> ...


I already have an identical installation (including Samsung D-Series RVU-capable TV). However, I don't have the RVU feature "activated" yet because my system was self-installed and I'm only a lowly, 17-year customer of DirecTV!  However, I'm working with a very helpful representative in the Case Mgmt. Dept to see if it's possible to "Add A Location" (i.e., activate the RVU cllient) as an "existing customer". Apparently, only an "all new install" such as yours won't face this limitation until later this year although I have to believe the "sum" of (a) new customers (b) ordering a HR-34 (c) who also have a Samsung RVU-capable TV (a+b+c) will be a very small number! In any event, here's a short summary of my installation:

- SWM5 (Single Wire Multiswitch) LNB & Slimline Dish 
- A single coax cable runs from the outdoor dish/LNB assembly into my basement. This cable connects to 2 "splitters" which, in turn, are connected to a "power supply" for the LNB and associated electronics and a "broadband DECA" adapter which in turn is connected, via a long, standard Ethernet cable, to my Internet router. The splitters also have three outputs that are connected via coax cable to the three receivers (HR-24, HR-34 & H25) at various locations in my house.
- I also ran another coax cable (using another "splitter" connected to the coax feeding my HR-24) to the Samsung TV but I did NOT connect it to the "Antenna" input. Instead, I connected it to another "broadband DECA" adapter and used a short length of Ethernet cable to connect this adapter to the "LAN" (or Ethernet) jack on the back of the TV.
- Assuming everything is working properly, your HR-34 will become a "RVU Server" and, via the DECA "connectivity" which occurs over the interconnected coax cables, it will connect to the Samsung TV which is a "RVU client". Once the resulting connection is "activated" during your installation, you will be able to select "RVU" from the Samsung TV "Input" list and you should then be able to see (via the HR-34 "server") the familiar DirecTV guide, change DirecTV channels, playback previously recorded items, etc. NOTE: It's my understanding that a "new RVU installation" should include a special Remote Control (RC-70X ?) that will allow you to both control the Samsung TV AND the varoius DirecTV functions. I don't know whether the Samsung TV remote can also be used to "operate" the DirecTV RVU input. I assume it can BUT, since the keys are different from a standard DirecTV Remote, it will be more difficult and some functions may not be possible.

A long answer to your questions but hopefully it will provide a little further insight into some of the terminology and a possible "layout" of your installation. As to your 5.1 question, I have the TV connected via HDMI ARC to a Home Theater system but, again, I'm just a lowly, 17-year customer. :lol:


----------

